# My fishroom



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Recently I had a renovation at home for a couple of weeks and I decided to put most of my tanks in one room instead of all through the house. 
I'm really glad to have a specific fishroom now. And I'm also glad to have more space everywhere else in the house now..  With 60 tanks it's a way to keep myself busy... 

I'd decreased my number of tanks when I set up this fishroom. But a very good friend of mine came over from Berlin (Germany) and brought along more fish to my place. Also another friend of mine came over from Singapore and brought me fish which he bought in Osaka (Japan). So, I had to increase the number of tanks again.

Overhere some pics of my fishroom.

I really enjoy every time I'm in my fishroom... :fish10:

Take care,
"S"


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

emeraldking said:


> Recently I had a renovation at home for a couple of weeks and I decided to put most of my tanks in one room instead of all through the house.
> I'm really glad to have a specific fishroom now. And I'm also glad to have more space everywhere else in the house now..  With 60 tanks it's a way to keep myself busy...
> 
> I'd decreased my number of tanks when I set up this fishroom. But a very good friend of mine came over from Berlin (Germany) and brought along more fish to my place. Also another friend of mine came over from Singapore and brought me fish which he bought in Osaka (Japan). So, I had to increase the number of tanks again.
> ...


Very Nice..............thanks for sharing. 

Seriously, I see a spot for one more tank! *r2


----------



## Donna120 (Dec 7, 2013)

Nice! You are fortunate to have a room to dedicate to your tanks.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

It looks great, what fish did they bring.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Your tanks look very nice. I can't imagine taking care of that many tanks. I have three tanks and have no extra time for anything else.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I like your setup. I'm relieved to know I'm not the only one with multiple tank disorder...  And it's a lot easier when doing maintenance to have everything in 1 place...

-Zeke


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Wel Brian, there are more tanks at home. In my shed and and another room there are 17 more tanks and 2 paludaria. A community tank in my livingroom and 7 outside tanks in my backyard and on my balcony.

Well Susan, they brought along heterandria formosas, lyretail fancy guppies (blond and grey base), light blue top sword endlers, poecilia obscura and tiger teddies. Certain strains that were brought along were already swimming overhere. So, it was a good thing I could add new blood to the colony. And for the rest I had to use the extra tanks which I had already running.

Well, I'm really happy with this fishroom, Donna120...

Well Lori, three tanks an no time left? How enormous must these tanks be...? With all my tanks I still have time left for a social life. All tanks should be in balance and if that's the case, there's hardly some work to do with these tanks... But for me it's just a routine and if you do this all with a passionate dedication, than it's no sweat...

You're damn right, Zeke...!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

LOL, I only have a 75 gallon, 55 gallon and a 29 gallon and I do large water changes on each tank every weekend - it definitely takes alot of my weekend.

I think I tend to be overly cautious with my tanks and like to know that everything is as pristine as I can get it for my fishes. I'm sure I could get away with not cleaning the tanks every week but I feel better knowing their water is of good quality for them.

I will definitely not be adding any more tanks.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

Takes me about 1.5 to 2 hours every Saturday for 50% water changes on all my tanks...I can probably do 1 more big tank but then I'm probably at my limit.

-Zeke


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Too many water changes in a short time is actually not that good for your fish, Lori... If you use tapwater, there's a high amount of heavy metals in it. Which in general isn't that good for fish at all... If you would leave the water in your tank for a bit longer would basically be better for your fish. I know that commercial people from e.g. an lfs would probably say the opposite for they want you to keep buying supplements and such to add to the water once you had a water change.


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

My tanks are all wellbalanced and I don't make water changes every week. Only these days I'm just adding more water to the tanks than normal for the level lowers pretty fast with this summer heat. A lot of my tanks don't have any canopies.

I always say that a tank with some color like e.g. yellow, brown or even green shows a healthy tank. It's maybe not a very pretty sight but it's healthier than sparkless clear water.


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I change water often enough to keep nitrates sufficiently low (I aim for < 10ppm but < 30ppm might also be just fine). I think that lower nitrates is better for the long-term health of fish...not everyone agrees on what the best nitrate concentration should be...in nature it tends to be very low I think. This topic is somewhat controversial and far from settled.

Obviously the bio-load of the tank, how much you feed, and stocking level will dictate how often to do water changes.

I just feel it's safer to err on the side of change a little more water than necessary rather than than too little. 

Also, I've heard people claim get faster fish growth rates on tanks where more aggressive water changes are done. I would think that better overall water quality should be beneficial?

Finally, what about trace nutrients that aquarium plants need? I would think the plants would benefit from more frequent water changes as the water change replenishes trace minerals.

-Zeke


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I would love an opportunity to only do my tanks every two weeks - just never tried it - I've always done them every week.

So what you are saying is test my params and if they are fine then let the tank go an extra week?? Sounds great for my schedule but I am not too sure of the health benefits for my fish who are all doing great.

Coralbandit - any comment on this??

Thanks


----------



## zwanged (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm sure bandit's sig says it all...STOP PLAYING ON COMPUTER AND CHANGE YOUR WATER  

-Zeke



L.West said:


> I would love an opportunity to only do my tanks every two weeks - just never tried it - I've always done them every week.
> 
> So what you are saying is test my params and if they are fine then let the tank go an extra week?? Sounds great for my schedule but I am not too sure of the health benefits for my fish who are all doing great.
> 
> ...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I prefer to do weekly maintenance,BUT if my schedule is crazy or I'm just lazy I know my tanks can go much longer in between changes.Is it better?My GBR prefer old water for breeding and what fry I get do seem to do better in old water.My swords definately grow fatser in fresh /clean water.
Generally if I don't do weekly then I have been feeding and fertalising less also so I think that is noteable.
I will say I think Stan knows what he is doing.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

this is a side comment... hmm,ironic my bed room is my fishroom so i do sleep with the fishies haha.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

sorry i doubled posted


----------



## Buerkletucson (Apr 8, 2014)

If my workshop didn't get down to 40F some days during the Winter (when I'm not out there) I'd have a tank in the corner of my workshop.
Nothing like wrenching on the motorcycle or tinkering with some electronics with some fish by your side. *r2


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

hmm, great minds think alike beurk


----------



## nova777 (Jul 6, 2014)

Wow that's an amazing room you have there,I'll have to show my wife what we can do with the back bedroom*r2
cheers:fish10:


----------

